# detective fiction



## satz (Feb 8, 2005)

Anyone else here a fan of detective stories?

I am actually a pretty big fan...i love the thrill of the investigation and the way the layers of the puzzle unravel one by one. Trying to guess how things are going to end is also a big part of the fun.

If done well the cops can also be protrayed in a pretty heroic fashion which is somewhat inspiring...kinda like a modern day knight in shining armour...

anyone else like these?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 8, 2005)

I love Agatha Christie novels and Sherlock Holmes stories.


----------



## Jenn (Feb 8, 2005)

I like the show CSI. Not sure if that's what you mean or not.


----------



## satz (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by huskysgrl_
> I like the show CSI. Not sure if that's what you mean or not.



Yep, that will do!

I like detective shows as well, though i never really got into CSI. I do like law and order and cold case myself.


----------



## satz (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> I love Agatha Christie novels and Sherlock Holmes stories.




Never read agatha myself...but yes..sherlock holmes is a classic.


----------



## Jenn (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by satz_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by huskysgrl_
> ...




Didn't ever see those, I really want to see the new one out though, NUMB3RS. I rarely get a chance to watch TV so I keep missing it!

[Edited on 2-8-2005 by huskysgrl]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 8, 2005)

Law and Order and Cold Case....love them. Not as gory as CSI....there is only so much CSI one can take, but it is very interesting. I also like Crossing Jordan (I'm a female, has a little drama to it).

I'm also for John Grisham. And there was a nice series of novels out, Christian Fiction that were all mysteries...each about a different sibling in a family of orphans grown up (one a hostage dealer, an FBI agent, a Red Cross Disaster social worker, a fireman, etc).


----------



## gwine (Feb 8, 2005)

And let's not forget Nero Wolfe.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 8, 2005)

I also enjoy Edgar Allan Poe's detective stories. 

When I was a boy I enjoyed reading the Hardy Boys series.


----------



## jfschultz (Feb 8, 2005)

Lord Peter Death Bredon Wimsey!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> I also enjoy Edgar Allan Poe's detective stories.



oooooohhh, he used to creep me out....The Glass Eye!






I used to do Robin Cook...but he is a mix of mystery, medical suspense...(and here is why I mostly quite reading him) the paranormal. The scary part is that he makes plausible plots...till he decides to "spiritualize" it with the paranormal.


----------



## tdowns (Feb 8, 2005)

*The best detective, t.v. that is...*

Let's not forget Magnum P.I.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 8, 2005)

shall we add Knight Rider, A Team, and Texas Ranger to that?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 8, 2005)

And one of my favorites...The Rockford Files.


----------



## tdowns (Feb 8, 2005)

Oh yeah, Rockford set the table for Magnum.

And of course Simon n Simon.


----------



## lwadkins (Feb 8, 2005)

Love Sherlock Holmes stories and the Classic movie Hound of the Baskervilles with Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce.


----------



## turmeric (Feb 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jfschultz_
> Lord Peter Death Bredon Wimsey!


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Feb 9, 2005)

It turned out that I could take about 5 minutes of CSI--of course, those five minutes happened to be them finding a body in a hot water tank (or something similar) covered with maggots. That was my introduction and conclusion to CSI. (Perhaps if I'd known it was coming I could've closed my eyes.) 

I uses to watch all the old detective shows--Hawaii Five-O, Columbo, Matlock, Murder She Wrote, Walker Texas Ranger, PBS Saturday Night's Mystery Theater... I particularly liked Agatha Christy's Hercule Peroit. 

I think Terri Blackstock might write Christian detective/suspense. The one I read I really enjoyed.


----------



## Robin (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm a serious Sherlock Holmes fan, Mark. The stories of Conan Doyle are as intrigueing as his own life. Christie is also a favorite -- but the quintessential (I think) detective story genre is summed up in Holmes. My favorite quote is: "Watson! The game's a foot!"

As for TV - "Columbo" has to be the best hands-down! In honor to this character - we, who do Christian apologetics, use his tactic of asking questions to arrive at the Truth (that Columbo always knew a head of the final solving of the crime.) I must say, the Columbo tactic works very well in apologetics and evangelism. Anyone know about this?

Robin 

[Edited on 2-9-2005 by Robin]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 9, 2005)

My favorite Holmes quote: "When you have eliminated all which is impossible, then whatever remains, however improbable, must be the truth."

I love the Sherlock Holmes/Moriarty episodes of _Star Trek: Next Generation_.


----------



## Fernando (Feb 11, 2005)

Dorothy Sayers' Lord Peter Wimsey novels rise above the general level of detective fiction. They are simply great novels.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> My favorite Holmes quote: "When you have eliminated all which is impossible, then whatever remains, however improbable, must be the truth."
> 
> I love the Sherlock Holmes/Moriarty episodes of _Star Trek: Next Generation_.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Apr 15, 2006)

"China Town" starring Jack Nickolson 
my all time fav. Detective movie


----------

